# Muzzle issue



## JetFixxxer (Apr 19, 2020)

Tried the classic this time.

Issues I'm having
1.) Active light works (RED). Gated is suppose to be Green, but it the red just goes to a lighter red almost orange.  Seems to be working, but I expected more.
2.) If I use the sidechain the adjustment knob acts like a volume knob.  Issue #1 still exist..
3.) Lower range works and the pot can be full open without any change what noise is left.  High range removes the noise that Lo0w can't, but cuts the signal..

Checked R22, R21, and R18.  
Tested LED
Checked solders
Verified that the sidechain jack Tip and Switch Tip. 

Little late for me so pictures will be up tomorrow and if needed a video.


----------



## music6000 (Apr 19, 2020)

Another Member noted the led in his build, Rotate LED 180 degrees.


----------



## JetFixxxer (Apr 19, 2020)

I thought about doing that , but looking at the schematic, R21 and R22 are both 5K6.

Read about going 180 out.. totally should have thought about that..


----------



## JetFixxxer (Apr 19, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Another Member noted the led in his build, Rotate LED 180 degrees.


Thanks again.  LED is working as it should.


----------



## Keith (Sep 8, 2020)

How does one go about rotating the led 180? Mine also does this red / lighter red.. do you mean to reverse the red and green wire?


----------



## Mcknib (Sep 8, 2020)

Yes that's right just flip it end to end

or 180 degrees a semi circle if you like

It's just one of those pedal building intricacies


----------

